# Outdoor Hot Tub / Overhead Power line issue



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you contacted your local building Dept to see what they require ?

The reason for pools is due to the leaf catchers/skimmers on a pole that are always used
Not sure on a hot tub
But one link I found does indicate the 10' distance is required & the 22.5' over the pool/tub

NEC 680 is for pools/spas, 680.8 is clearance requirements



> *Overhead Power Lines*
> Any electrical wiring run over a pool or spa must be at least 22 ½ feet above the water level


----------



## scottwilliamson (Feb 12, 2010)

They are not open today.. alternate Friday. I am calling them on Monday to find out for sure.

The hot tub consultant came over yesterday and said that was going to be my problem. He said you could contact the power company and see if they can move the service drop to another pole. That would free up are large area in the backyard. I am sure that would cost $$$.

So.. if power lines are allowed over pools by at least 22 1/2 feet, then falling power lines are not considered. It is for like you said.. skimmers, etc...

I will post my findings on Monday.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if putting a roof over the tub - gazebo style..has any effect
There is a min distance over a roof too...might be 10-12' so that might not help
But something you may want to as the Building Dept


----------



## LJ13 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi Scott,

I was reading your thread from 2010 regarding spa placement and the overhead power line issue. I have the same problem and am also wondering if a gazebo takes care of the issue. Seems like it should. Wondering if you ever received final resolution from the building department in your city. If so, I’d be interested to hear what they said. Thanks


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You may also have clearance issues with the pergola to the power lines.


----------



## afjes2015 (May 21, 2015)

LJ13 - even if "Scott" gave you an answer now 11 years gives a long time for things to change. I would contact your code enforcement department (AHJ) responsible in your area and discuss with them to be sure. It would cost a lot of money if you found out afterwards things had to be moved/changed.


----------

